# ISO WSP scents



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2009)

I would like to either sample or re-stock the following WSP scents. Anyone have some for sale they are not crazy about o are just overstocked on?

 Banana Coconut Fragrance Oil 325 
 Black Raspberry Vanilla* Fragrance Oil 475  
 Blooming Tulips Fragrance Oil 120  
 Calming Water* Fragrance Oil 117     
 Cherry Lemonade Type Fragrance Oil 493  
 Fresh Watermelon Flavor Fragrance 146  List   
 Garden Mint* Fragrance Oil 319  
 Green Tea & Cucumber* Fragrance Oil 466  
 Juniper Breeze* Fragrance Oil 169  
 Lemon Ice Fragrance Oil 265     
 Lemon Sugar
 Limeade Flavor Fragrance 230  
 Mango Sorbet Type Fragrance Oil 
 Margarita Lime Fragrance 
 Monkey Snacks Fragrance Oil 322     
 Pink Sugar Type Fragrance Oil 538  
 Raspberry Lemonade* Fragrance Oil 428  
 Sea Glass Fragrance Oil 215  
 Sea Island Cotton* Fragrance Oil 484  
 Seaspray* Fragrance Oil 
 Secret Crush Type Fragrance Oil 220  
 Strawberry Banana Fragrance Oil 678  
 Sun Ripened Raspberry* Fragrance Oil 
 Sun Ripened Strawberry Fragrance Oil 
 Sunflower
 Sweet Juicy Pear Fragrance 
 Vanilla Bean Noel* 
 Violet Bouquet* Fragrance    
 Warm Vanilla Sugar* Fragrance


----------



## bugtussle (Jan 5, 2009)

Order them, WSP has 25% off all FOs.  I ordered big time last night!!!  Order $50 on their FO site and get $2.95 shipping.     Carole


----------



## digit (Jan 5, 2009)

bugtussle said:
			
		

> Order them, WSP has 25% off all FOs.  I ordered big time last night!!!  Order $50 on their FO site and get $2.95 shipping.     Carole









 Thanks Bugtussle!!!!! I am soooooo there!!!

Digit


----------



## Deda (Jan 5, 2009)

digit said:
			
		

> bugtussle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[email protected]

Yeah!


----------



## Healinya (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow... any chance you know how long that will last?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh wow! When did that sale go up? Must have been this morning!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2009)

OK,glad to know about the sale! This is what I ordered today. the scents in blue I stock regular. the others will all be knew for me. I have been itching for some varitey!

On the phone they said the sale would last for an unknown amount of time.

Banana Coconut Fragrance Oil 325  
Garden Mint* Fragrance Oil 319  
Green Tea & Cucumber* Fragrance Oil 466  
Limeade Flavor Fragrance 230  
Mango Sorbet Type Fragrance Oil 614  
Pink Sugar Type Fragrance Oil 538 
Raspberry Lemonade* Fragrance Oil 428  
Seaspray* Fragrance Oil 326 
Secret Crush Type Fragrance Oil 220  
Vanilla Bean Noel* Fragrance Oil 621  
Violet Bouquet* Fragrance Oil 413  
Clean Laundry Fragrance Oil 331  
Birthday Cake Fragrance Oil 275  
Fresh Watermelon Flavor Fragrance 146


----------



## bugtussle (Jan 5, 2009)

I love a lot of their FOs.  One of my favorites is Beneath the Stars.  Sweet Rain & First Snow are also favorites.  Heck, I love a lot of them.  Carole


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 6, 2009)

Their Raspberry Lemonade is awesome. I love their Violet Bouquet, too. Very good choices! 


IrishLass


----------

